# Three Word Story



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The three word story is now officially closed and removed.

This is due to certain people breaking numerous forum rules in their postings on this thread over the last couple of days.

The moderators have been instructed to remove any follow up or continuations of this 'game' immediately.

Nick


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

such a shame.


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

:lol: sorry..i couldnt resist.. ill get my coat now.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I wonder what happened, i just got back and into this again and its ruined...did someone not stick to 3 words?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:


LOL and their post count won't rise quite so fast.

I would like to extend my emphatic thanks to the Ferrari boys as this was for me one of the silliest threads on the whole forum and I am glad to see the back of it.

Good call Nick and the rest of the team 

Charlie


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:
> ...


Dammit, how else am i gonna increase my post count and waste my free and work time now??

I fear this was an inside job


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:
> ...


and there was me thinking most of your posts are up there as the silliest charlie :wink: :lol: :lol:

Dazz


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:
> ...


give that man a "CIGAR"


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > Some members are going to have a lot of free time now :lol:
> ...


Imagine if the thread deletion meant losing those posts from their count :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

We have not deleted it for that reason, we have moved it out of sight... Dotti would only have4 posts if it was not for the 3 Word Story!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well believe me I'm still tempted to get rid of it all.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Nem said:


> Well believe me I'm still tempted to get rid of it all.


C'mon fellas surely we're all grown ups here, can't we have this back now? Im sure those who screwed up have learnt their lesson? If nt or if it happens again how about a weeks holiday for em individually...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Let say I'm not ruling out letting it start again, but I think we all need a break from it for the time being.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

techfreak said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Well believe me I'm still tempted to get rid of it all.
> ...


Nothing "grown up" about the Three word story thread, just a complete waste of internet bandwidth.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Nem said:


> Let say I'm not ruling out letting it start again, but I think we all need a break from it for the time being.


Fair enough


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

KenTT said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Nem said:
> ...


So internets supposed to be for all things serious? No room for sillyness?

If you don't like it then don't take part? Why even waste your bandwidth airing your opinion?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dzTT said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Harsh but undoubtedly fair :wink: :lol:



jammyd said:


> We have not deleted it for that reason, we have moved it out of sight... Dotti would only have4 posts if it was not for the 3 Word Story!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fir the love of all that is forummy please delete it never to return, don't tease us by simply moving it out of sight - set fire to it 

Charlie


----------



## hy3na (Sep 16, 2010)

YOU TELL ERM CHAS!!!!!........ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And here was me thinking that the forum was for all of its members, how wrong i am


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

can we have a 4 word story ?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I'll take any word story.

I just need this to waste more of my life, without it i'm incomplete.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was the pictures that annoyed me more than the words to be honest can't get onto the forum at work now [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ohh I think I missed out on. Why this was deleted.. It was bloody annoying tho!!!! I commented once on a night shift.. Then it popped up every day on unread posts grrr


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

was it not in the off topic......?????

I had not looked at it lately but saw no harm in the thread especially late when your tired and just want

to poe some fun around... Sorry it got out of hand....... 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

cant anyone say why it got removed?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

alun said:


> cant anyone say why it got removed?


The porn photos could have had something to do with it.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The last 6 pages of the thread descended into highly descriptive talk about masturbation. Added to that were more than a few graphic images of the same subject.

All was posted over one evening / night before the mods were able to see how much had been posted and remove it all.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > cant anyone say why it got removed?
> ...


 Crap I did not get to see those !!!!!!! I guess better Luck this year......

"Piece to Everyone" what what is there something wrong!!!! OH!!!! "PEACE"

L8R.......... 8)


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

I would have it removed as well. Who ever it was needs to move that to a private chat site not on here....

L8R...... 8)


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

porn pics and talk of masturbation... lmao

maybe we need an over 18s room. :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

alun said:


> porn pics and talk of masturbation... lmao
> 
> maybe we need an over 18s room. :lol:


how many under 18s do you think we have ^^


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

BLinky said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > porn pics and talk of masturbation... lmao
> ...


there shouldnt be that many...but we all know young lads are into cars and whats stopping them joining up.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

so the three word story isnt locked ??? LOVE ITTTTTTTTT


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

once upona time


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't go there....


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Nem said:


> Don't go there....


...Twas the end.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Hoo- bloody-ray

most annoying thread ever devised!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

techfreak said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go there....
> ...


Or was it...

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=192238


----------

